# OBS-Studio - no sound in 17.0.2



## David Locklear (Mar 6, 2017)

I believe something happened recently to affect the sound recording settings in OBS-Studio. I am a novice, so I do not know what caused the new problem, but it was not there a month ago.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2017)

What does this have to do with FreeBSD?


----------

